# New Shinys!!



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*New 14" bandsaw in my future?*

So one of the big items on my OMG DO WANT list for a while has been a 14" bandsaw (I currently have a 10" Ace benchtop that I got free and that has been a pretty solid performer, but really I need something beefier and bigger.) Considering my budget and the fact there really are other things I do need more, I put it on the back burner for the near future.

THEN I see the latest HF add, their 14" is on sale for $299, plus one of my stack of 20% coupons would bring it down to $239…which is doable….ooooooo…..

Then figure in the upgrades everyone seems to recomend for it…Timberwolf blade, urethane tires, brush, link belt, cool blocks, that'll bring the total to just shy of $400, which is still less than the grizzly I was contemplating (figured at the original price of $350 be better to hold out for the grizzly but now…) (I'm not worrying about the riser since i dont do any big resawing as of yet)

I figure a simple mobile base (I forget if it comes with casters or not) should be easy enough to kitbash together, and then the only issue is a fence (that was a big plus for the grizzly also) but I found some plans in Wood Magazine 149 for a really nice do-it-all auxiliary table and fence, so I'd rather go that route then spend $100 or so for an aftermarket fence.

So we'll see if I can squeeze that into my budget, and this might end up being the first addition to Jei's Workshop v2.0 

*\o/*


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

RvK said:


> *New 14" bandsaw in my future?*
> 
> So one of the big items on my OMG DO WANT list for a while has been a 14" bandsaw (I currently have a 10" Ace benchtop that I got free and that has been a pretty solid performer, but really I need something beefier and bigger.) Considering my budget and the fact there really are other things I do need more, I put it on the back burner for the near future.
> 
> ...


A bandsaw is a great addition to any woodworkers shop. I wish you well. I also encourage you to not be too fast to buy all the upgrades you mention. The stock tires will be fine until you wear them out (make sure to de-tension after each shop session and the tires will hold up well). The stock belt will be fine for the first few years. I may be the only one, but I am not a fan of cool blocks. I actually switched from cool blocks back to conventional metal blocks on my small bandsaw. The only upgrades I would want shortly after purchase are the Timberwolf blade(s) and the brush. I would get the TImberwolf blades in widths that differ from the stock blade. The stock blade, while sharp, will still do a good job for you.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *New 14" bandsaw in my future?*
> 
> So one of the big items on my OMG DO WANT list for a while has been a 14" bandsaw (I currently have a 10" Ace benchtop that I got free and that has been a pretty solid performer, but really I need something beefier and bigger.) Considering my budget and the fact there really are other things I do need more, I put it on the back burner for the near future.
> 
> ...


With the HF bandsaw in particular those are the ones that the LJs that own it seem to mention as "must haves" to significantly improve its performance. I didn't mean to make it sound like I was getting it all at once (the bandsaw itself + 1 or 2 blades will eat up my new tool budget for the month most likely lol) I don't like to rush out and get all the bells and whistles for anything till I've had a chance to put it through its paces.

And to wait for Woodcraft or Rockler to have a good sale on what I need


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *New 14" bandsaw in my future?*
> 
> So one of the big items on my OMG DO WANT list for a while has been a 14" bandsaw (I currently have a 10" Ace benchtop that I got free and that has been a pretty solid performer, but really I need something beefier and bigger.) Considering my budget and the fact there really are other things I do need more, I put it on the back burner for the near future.
> 
> ...


This is the table/fence I mentioned that I want to make for it. Thats part of my motivation for getting this sooner rather than later, it looks like fun to build LOL.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

RvK said:


> *New 14" bandsaw in my future?*
> 
> So one of the big items on my OMG DO WANT list for a while has been a 14" bandsaw (I currently have a 10" Ace benchtop that I got free and that has been a pretty solid performer, but really I need something beefier and bigger.) Considering my budget and the fact there really are other things I do need more, I put it on the back burner for the near future.
> 
> ...


i have a 14" hf bandsaw. bought it 4 years ago. it is my workhorse. i do most of my ripping on it plus a lot of resawing. i use it everyday. i have had no problems with it. throw the blade that comes with it away before you even try it out and get a timberwolf blade. the plastic guide blocks won't last every long so you will need some coolblocks. good bandsaw for the price.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ME!!!*

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
(That was my happy scream!)

JEI GOT A NEW SHINY!!!!!

Ok so Sears had the Craftsman 21833 Contractor Saw on sale for $100 off to craftsman club members, so I been scrimping and saving and working to earn enough to get it before the sale runs out on the 27th. Well today I happen to look at the site and I see they have a free delivery thing going on (I only live 5 mins away from the nearest sears but hey, if its free…) and anyways, it would quality for an additional 15% off if I get it by the 19th, and I'm all like FFFFFFUUUUUUUU theres no way I'll get my next check by then (my pay period ends tommorrow, but it takes at least a week before I get it)

So I'm all sad and annoyed (this is an extra $67 savings we're talkin about) when I discover something wonderful. It qualifies for layaway. Layaway is only $83. OMG I HAVE $83!!!

SO long story short, its all set up and done, and I have it on layaway, and the grand total for my shiny new table saw with all the discounts and club bonuses and things and whatnot….$382 (orig $549). Its especially exciting since this is my first REAL woodworking tool, this is like a whole new level of awesome for me, and I rarely get awesome opportunities this. I am so freakin happy right now you'd think I was getting molested by a pack of rabid 19 yr old redheads with daddy issues (hey I'm single on valentines day, I'm allowed a fantasy or two right?) 

The only thing left to say, and pardon my language here but this is amazingly appropriate…..

http://z9xb6a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pmOF0JOZInTpJ4pxO1KgKV_vUnXtYsT79vhgjSHaZGbATnxpiXC10WNvE06uPXZyjSzIlN8YeawWopn_SoSp5KC32S1Qykr9O/********************%20yea.JPG


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

RvK said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ME!!!*
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> (That was my happy scream!)
> ...


seems we both like the redheads..
great score


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

RvK said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ME!!!*
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> (That was my happy scream!)
> ...


happy valentine from self !


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

RvK said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY TO ME!!!*
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> (That was my happy scream!)
> ...


Wait a minute, I'm out of breath. By the time I got to the end of your post I was jumping up and down yelling "You da Man, You da Man, Who's your daddy" "You go big daddy". And then this 19 yo redhead knocked on my door and I opened it and said "Did you bring your saw". Then the flashback ended and I realized I should have ask did she bring her sister. Your gonna love your new TS. We need pics when you get it put together.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*

So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win 

I already have my old Skil benchtop packed up to go on ebay, I get a kick out of the sheer size difference….










So prolly this weekend I'll be puttin it together, then the first things I'm going to make are some ZCIs and a ramp (you can kinda see that the concrete pad its sitting on now is about 3" higher than the garage floor.

Actually, first I need to build a simple router table, THEN i can make the ZCIs. THEN i can make a tapering jig to make the ramp. Gonna be a busy weekend 

And I get my first salary check next week, I already have a good Freud thin kerf combination blade, but I do want to get the PALS trunnion bolt replacements, and prolly a link belt. Oh and an Oshlun dado stack. I think everything else I need at this stage I already have. Oh I do need an adapter to go from the 4" DC port to my shop vac. Oh and a good extension cord, the one I have is too low a guage to feed it properly. I should make a list….

But hopefully I'll have that all set up this weekend, then next weekend I can make the inserts and ramp and whatnot. Course, I need to get my truck fixed before I can bring home the wood to actually build anything big LOL.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


You are going to be busy… good for you…


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


look like fun!


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


Nice! I just got done setting mine up last weekend. I scored a smoking deal on mine too. I found one through searsoutlet.com at a nearby store for basically what you paid that had been special ordered but then the guy decided he didn't want it for some reason so it was actually brand new, in the box, never opened. I had them roll it out to my truck right then, score!

I'm sure you've seen the reviews of this saw out here that say the assembly instructions suck, and they're right, but I'm sure you'll be able to figure it all out. My tip, once you get to a point to take off the back panel, just leave it off until the end. I think I took the thing off and put it back on 5 or 10 times (and with 6 little bolts it gets real annoying). I've just tested mine out a bit but I'm pretty sure I'm going to love it.

Enjoy!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo. From boards to dust to make.

Congrats,
Steve


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


yea I figgered the assembly instructions would be near worthless (they almost always are) but I'm not too worried. My gramps was fond of saying things to the effect of "if you can't figure out how to put it together, you shouldn't be using it in the first place"


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


WOW thats a heavy sucker. I just got done assembling the bulk of it (just need to mount the rails and wings, but I need a break lol!)

I can confirm the instructions are damn near worthless, but on the bright side, along with the diagrams its a snap to figure out (theres really only one way everything fits together.) The mobile base is pretty much the only thing you need to put together. The caster/lifter sets are pre-assembled (it was confusing because the instructions want you to assemble them, took me a while to figure out they were talking about stuff that was already done "OMG I CANT FIND THESE PARTS!! oh wait do they mean this…), as is the cabinet itself. Once the base was put together the only hard part is lifting the cabinet (HEAVVVYYYY make sure to have help!! I struggled for an hour with it before I gave in and called my brother in law lol!)

Anyways once the base is assembled, its just a matter of mounting it to the cabinet and then flipping the whole assembly on its feet, then mounting the rails and extensions and little things like the rip fence holders and such. Everything looks in good shape, I almost panicked when I couldn't find the riving knife assembly until I discovered it was already mounted LOL. Also was missing a few nuts and washers, but it all happened to be parts I had extras of (they were all common parts you could buy for a few cents anyways)

I was going to pick up a link belt for it, but I don't think I'll bother just yet. It has a very very short belt thats difficult to get to (I'll post some pics little later for anyone whos interested) and looks like it would be more trouble than its worth if theres nothing particularly wrong with the stock one. The dust collection should be awesome, other than the front slot for the handle wheel the cabinet has no other openings, and has a built in funnel to channel sawdust out the bottom (I'll post pics of that too), I just need an adapter to plug in the shop vac (its like $5 from woodcraft).

OH another awesome thing, when I bought it, I also signed up for Sears "Shop Your Way" rewards thingy, well apparently from buying this I have a $30 credit on the card, so I figure I'll use that towards one of those Craftsman phenolic ZCIs. Could make em myself, but I figure this is good since its basically gonna be free, and I have yet to set up the router table. Would save me some trouble as I get set up.

k, time to go finish up.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

RvK said:


> *MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE!!!*
> 
> So today I made the last layaway payment (finally!) on my craftsman table saw and went with my brother in law to go pick it up. It am biiiiiig and it am heeaaaavvvyy. Nearly 400 pounds of pure win
> 
> ...


i can't wait to see it set up and the work you turn out


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*

FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*

Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


Great news


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


I think you have made a good choice.

My father has a 4" Delta Jointer I have looked at the Jet & Power Matic he just can't understand why I would want a bigger Jointer.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


Enjoy and be careful. Jointers love to take bits of fingers!!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


pfffft a full set of fingers is for suckers and noobs…


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


sooo luckeeee,enjoy


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


you wouldn't think I was so lucky if you knew what I went through to earn the money for this *sobs quietly in a corner mumbling to himself*


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


Any Advice.. I know you can bring it over to my shop and let me try it out for a couple of years for you..LOL


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *Now I can joint and plane like the cool kids!*
> 
> FedEx just dropped off my shiny new Jet JJP-8BT 8" Jointer/Planer…*giggles like a little schoolgirl*
> 
> Probably won't get a chance to get it put together and try it out for a few days tho (boo), won't have time to really do anything till this weekend, but like to have it ready and get a little practice in (only used a jointer and planer a few times before). On that note, if anybody has any tips or advice for setting and tuning it up they wanna share, be glad to take em off your hands


----------

